# Reminder: MS Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon/Trout Fun Tournament



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

With this week's upcoming warmer temps.......as forecasted anyway.....I thought it time to remind you intrepid Great Lakes anglers that spring is on the way which is followed by summer, which is culminated by the 10th Annual Michigan-Sportsman.com Manistee Labor Day weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament.

Don't worry about signing up now that'll come later as we get into summer.

For those of you who have never attended or heard of this event it is a Not To Be Missed fishing tournament comprised of MS members and their crews held on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend out of Manistee. Keep in mind this is a "fun" tournament and trust me, it'll be a huge ton of fun.

I understand that Capt'n Caz and Capt'n Larry are working on some rules changes (yes, there are rules). for this year's event. Stay tuned to this forum and the Coldwater Forum for details.


----------

